# Vaping at 1000W's



## Gizmo (3/9/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/9/15)

In detail


----------



## zadiac (3/9/15)

I would also sigh like that if I had to vape that

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (3/9/15)

And yup its really 1KW 

Still seems to under perform in my eyes for some reason.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos (3/9/15)

Looks like his butt clenched every time he fired that thing.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Vapeowave (3/9/15)

Hectic


----------



## hands (3/9/15)

i am waiting on the 1001w before i will be impressed 
dang that is a lot of power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/9/15)

That's insane 

Jeez I battle with 50w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johanvdmrw (3/9/15)

Haha people often wonder if they could. Never stopping to wonder if they actually should  I take it Twisp will not be stocking these soon?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## VandaL (3/9/15)

hands said:


> i am waiting on the 1001w before i will be impressed
> dang that is a lot of power.


According to the first video its 1008w 
Colour you impressed ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (3/9/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (3/9/15)

Gizmo said:


>



I vaped my god180s at 220w just to see what it's like and a 1sec pull was about all I could handle but 1000w,WTF??!!!


----------



## Eequinox (6/9/15)

actually expected more clouds outta that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Angilo (6/9/15)

just for fun i'll reply... 

depending on what Li-Po you choose, you can get away
with being very safe here

8.4V @ 0.07Ω = 1008W @ 120A
Dual 18ga NiCr80, 6 wrap
the problem here is that even though 0.07Ω dual builds
are pretty common, they going to be experienced as a
0.035Ω dual build at 4.2V, that will probably be way too
hot

where according to theory 12.6V will be even safer, and 
a possible good super dense vape, but at this spec
12.6V @ 0.1575Ω = 1008W @ 60A
Dual 18ga NiCr80, 14 wrap

the information here, i hope will help people think about
how to approach builds, i haven't experimented enough with
8.4V to confirm though (need a 26650 RDA first)


----------



## kev mac (6/9/15)

Angilo said:


> just for fun i'll reply...
> 
> depending on what Li-Po you choose, you can get away
> with being very safe here
> ...


@Angilo you know your builds, but please let an old bass maniac in on the identity of your avatar.


----------



## Angilo (6/9/15)

kev mac said:


> @Angilo you know your builds, but please let an old bass maniac in on the identity of your avatar.



lol, she's my sister's daughter


----------



## kev mac (6/9/15)

Angilo said:


> lol, she's my sister's daughter


A budding Flea perhaps?


----------



## Angilo (6/9/15)

kev mac said:


> A budding Flea perhaps?



Flea's got nothing on her lol


----------

